# How The Junkman Cleans his Buffing Pads - The Videos!



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

How do I do it? It's called the Universal Pad Washer by Grit Guard!










Let's face it, washing pads is the part of detailing that we hate doing. After all that buffing and wiping, you may want to throw those pads in a bucket and forget about them until later. This is not a good practice as it can cause your pads to wear out a little sooner than they normally would. Plus, you would probably need to wash them when you need to use them again, which would hold up your detailing regiment.

Well, there is an answer for that boring chore and as you will see in these videos, the Universal Pad Washer make child's play out of cleaning your pads. If this was something you really didn't look forward to, you are going to love this bucket! It works with just about every polisher out there so novices and professionals alike can take advantage of this sweet tool.

Check out the following videos and see for yourself. The secret to getting your pads as clean as possible is to *wash them right away after use.* Although the pads that I used in these videos had been dirty with PAINT for over a month, they still came relatively clean and it was quite easy. See for yourself!










*
You can watch the videos in this thread or double-click them and watch the bigger sizes from You Tube's website. At You Tube's site, you get to see the annotations within the videos that contain important and detailed information about my cleaning process. :thumb:​*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
As you will hear me say in these videos, this bucket is not cheap, however, the time and headaches that I save by using this bucket to wash my pads is more than worth it. I wish that I had seen a review like this back when I first saw these buckets because i would have bought one years ago. It really makes cleaning your pads a breeze!

They are now for sale on Adam's website! :thumb:

The Junkman


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice one junkman :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey AJ!
You an ex leatherneck? (saw the USMC cap behind you)


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Cullers said:


> Hey AJ!
> You an ex leatherneck? (saw the USMC cap behind you)


Yes, I am a former Jarhead!! :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

You my man have just went up in my estimations!

Semper Fi!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

tim said:


> You my man have just went up in my estimations!
> 
> Semper Fi!


Thank you sir! Semper Fi! :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Can you do a video where you explain why you say warshrer instead of washer?, or is that just an accent? lol

I have watched most of your videos and hats off, adams must be proud . 


:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Can you do a video where you explain why you say warshrer instead of washer?, or is that just an accent? lol
> 
> I have watched most of your videos and hats off, adams must be proud .
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's my country, hillbilly accent! I can't help it!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's my country, hillbilly accent! I can't help it!


I thought so, I'm sure you'd laugh at most of our accents aswell. lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a very comprehensive guide on how to clean a pad, we have a similar type of pad washer (ours is not the Grit Guard one its a S2000 with the pad spurs and water wheel as we use alot of wool pads) they really are a god send, nothing worse than finishing a back breaking correction detail to then be left with 4-6 pads to clean up after, these buckets do make your life alot easier, but the cost is a bit of a factor if your only doing it as a hobby.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

James, could you post up a link of what you have if it is available in the UK?

Could really do with taking care of my used pads more often.. I seem to end up just buying new one at the minute


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

james b said:


> That is a very comprehensive guide on how to clean a pad, we have a similar type of pad washer (ours is not the Grit Guard one its a S2000 with the pad spurs and water wheel as we use alot of wool pads) they really are a god send, nothing worse than finishing a back breaking correction detail to then be left with 4-6 pads to clean up after, these buckets do make your life alot easier, but the cost is a bit of a factor if your only doing it as a hobby.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What odd timing lol I am just about to put one of these up for sale in the for sale section when I take the pictures! 

Great Guide as well..!


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

joo junkman..

i miss the part of: junkman commin at ya with a brand new video...

great vid's man! watched all of you're video's.. great!!
youre "how safe is the portercable" made me buy a portercable like machine..

(this puppy right here:lol


keep up the good work man!

greetings from holland


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> What odd timing lol I am just about to put one of these up for sale in the for sale section when I take the pictures!
> 
> Great Guide as well..!


Feel free to use my pic if you want. :thumb:



aron147 said:


> joo junkman..
> 
> i miss the part of: junkman commin at ya with a brand new video...
> 
> ...


I'll have to start my next video off like that just for you man! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Junkman2008 said:


> Feel free to use my pic if you want. :thumb:
> 
> I'll have to start my next video off like that just for you man! :thumb:


Thanks Junkman :thumb:

I am just taking a couple more pics too but will refer to this thread 

Johnny


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hey Junkman - just wanted to say, speaking with my official DW staff hat on, that we really appreciate you bringing us these tutorial videos, and I'm sure all our members who are new to the world of detailing are getting a lot from them, so  :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

agree, keep the videos coming, you should have your own tv series :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

tim said:


> James, could you post up a link of what you have if it is available in the UK?
> 
> Could really do with taking care of my used pads more often.. I seem to end up just buying new one at the minute


My friends at Gtechniq got mine for me about a year ago, this is the cleaner i have:






If you guys are interested i was talking to Rob and he may well be getting more, but id be quick as they are hard to get over here and they are in short supply in the UK



Johnnyopolis said:


> What odd timing lol I am just about to put one of these up for sale in the for sale section when I take the pictures!
> 
> Great Guide as well..!


Johnny i think Junk man should get some commission off that one after that advertisement :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks Junkman :thumb:
> 
> I am just taking a couple more pics too but will refer to this thread
> 
> Johnny


Any thing I can do to help, just holler! :thumb:



Viper said:


> Hey Junkman - just wanted to say, speaking with my official DW staff hat on, that we really appreciate you bringing us these tutorial videos, and I'm sure all our members who are new to the world of detailing are getting a lot from them, so  :thumb:


Viper, you just don't know how good that makes me feel. If there is anything I can do to help around here, just give me a yell. I'd be more than happy to assist. :thumb::thumb:



james b said:


> Johnny i think Junk man should get some commission off that one after that advertisement :lol::lol::lol:


:lol:  :lol:


----------

